# 2 baby doves



## babypigeon (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you for this wonderful and helpful forum. I joined when I was given 2 baby doves with just fuzz on them. They were so young. I have raised parrots but never doves. When the traditional methods for feeding parrots failed I found your forum. It has been a great experience to rescue this little ones. Thank you!!! I attached their picture. My question now is in re: to introducing them to the wild. I am afraid they are too attached to us at home. Also, any one knows of a place in Los Angeles that will take them. They started to fly yesterday. Thanks in advance. 
Vickie
I just preview the message but the pic attachment is not showing. Any suggestions?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You can try Claudia in Seal Beach .. she is a permitted wild dove rehabber .. 562-439-5816.

Terry


----------

